# Favourite pianists



## Crystal

Your favourite pianist(s)?


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet

Lang Lang is not


----------



## Bettina

My 10 favorite pianists, and my favorite repertoire by each of them:

1. Rubinstein (Chopin: Nocturnes)
2. Arrau (Liszt: Sonata in B Minor)
3. Horowitz (Rachmaninoff: piano concertos)
4. Pogorelich (Ravel: Gaspard de la nuit)
5. Brendel (Mozart: piano sonatas)
6. Argerich (Mozart and Ravel: piano concertos)
7. Trifonov (Liszt: Transcendental Etudes)
8. Kempff (Beethoven: piano sonatas)
9. Schnabel (Beethoven: piano sonatas)
10. Gould (Bach: Well-Tempered Clavier, Goldberg Variations)


----------



## Holden4th

I don't have favourite pianists as much as I have a favourite pianist for a specific work


----------



## Pugg

Daniil Trifonov, Evgeny Sudbin, Daniel Barenboim , Vladimir AShkenzy , Rudolf Serkin, just for starters.


----------



## hpowders

Van Cliburn, Claudio Arrau, Cynthia Raim, Artur Rubinstein, Nelson Freire, Rudolf Serkin, Sergio Fiorentino, Annie Fischer.


----------



## Judith

As posted before, definitely Stephen Hough. Love his style and the way he glides on the piano. Met him at a recital and he was really nice!


----------



## hpowders

Variations on a Theme by Bettina:

Van Cliburn for Chopin, Debussy, Rachmaninov and Prokofiev

Claudio Arrau for Schumann, Liszt and Brahms

Cynthia Raim for Schumann and Brahms

Artur Rubinstein for Brahms, Schumann, Chopin and Debussy

Nelson Freire for Brahms, Debussy and Chopin

Rudolf Serkin for Mozart, Beethoven and Brahms

Sergio Fiorentino for Schumann and Chopin

Annie Fischer for Beethoven and Brahms


----------



## Vaneyes

Angelich, Argerich, Berezovsky, Demidenko, Ts'ong, Gavrilov, Gilels, Gould, Gulda, Hamelin, Horowitz, Jacobs, Lewis, Lupu, Michelangeli, Pogorelich, Pollini, Richter, Sudbin.


----------



## Guest

Pretty much any Russian or Ukrainian pianist!  But to be more specific: Horowitz, Richter, Berman, Gilels, Trifonov, Matsuev, Sudbin, Berezovsky, and Demidenko to name a few. Some non-Russian/Ukrainians: Pogorelich (up until 1995 or so), Guy, Kikuchi, Korstick, Arrau, Argerich...I'm sure there are many more who elude me at the moment.


----------



## Pugg

Florian Noak from Belgium/ Jan Lisiecki from Canada and Arthur and Lucas Jussen from my home country: The Netherlands.
Young and very rising stars.


----------



## Laluna

I like Murray Perahia


----------



## Pugg

Laluna said:


> I like Murray Perahia


Good choice also, welcome to Talk Classical Laluna.


----------



## hpowders

I would have to add Sviatoslav Richter for his amazing performances of Schumann and Prokofiev. His Beethoven is very fine too.


----------



## lextune

Argerich
Arrau
Ashkenazy
Bareboim
Brendel
Cherkassky
Cortot
Gieseking
Gilels
Goode
Gould
Hamelin
Horowitz
Howard
Katchen
Katsaris
Kissin
Kempff
Kovacevich
Lipatti
Lupu
Michelangeli
Ogdon
Perahia
Pogorelich
Pollini
Richter 
Rubinstein
Schnabel
Serkin
Sherman
Sofronitsky
Sokolov
Solomon 
Uchida
Weissenberg
Yudina
Zimerman

...I might have forgotten one or two, but I went through the alphabet in my mind, and I definitely got the great majority of pianists who I love, and/or have inspired me.


----------



## Crystal

Argerich 
Arrau
Ashkenazy 
Barenboim 
Brendel 
Goode
Gould
Horowitz 
Hough
Kissin
Lang
Lisitsa 
Lupu
Perahia
Richter
Rubinstein 
Schiff
Schnabel
Uchida
Wang
Zimerman


----------



## Joe B

I am not qualified to compare or critic pianists, but I do know what I like. Here are two that I am currently impressed with:

Lucy Mauro when playing as accompanist......a wonderful artist.
Gabriela Martinez.....a pianist with a real future ahead of her.


----------



## Taplow

Rosalyn Tureck for Bach
Murray Perahia for just about everything else

But like anything, it depends on the performance, the moment, not the artist.


----------



## lextune

lextune said:


> Argerich
> Arrau
> Ashkenazy
> Bareboim
> Brendel
> Cherkassky
> Cortot
> Gieseking
> Gilels
> Goode
> Gould
> Hamelin
> Horowitz
> Howard
> Katchen
> Katsaris
> Kissin
> Kempff
> Kovacevich
> Lipatti
> Lupu
> Michelangeli
> Ogdon
> Perahia
> Pogorelich
> Pollini
> Richter
> Rubinstein
> Schnabel
> Serkin
> Sherman
> Sofronitsky
> Sokolov
> Solomon
> Uchida
> Weissenberg
> Yudina
> Zimerman
> 
> ...I might have forgotten one or two, but I went through the alphabet in my mind, and I definitely got the great majority of pianists who I love, and/or have inspired me.


Came back today to read this list I made yesterday. Blown away that I forgot Schiff. Love him so very much. Also surprised to see I forgot Fischer.


----------



## Pugg

Taplow said:


> Rosalyn Tureck for Bach
> Murray Perahia for just about everything else
> 
> But like anything, it depends on the performance, the moment, not the artist.


You are so right, how soon can people be forgotten.


----------



## Taplow

And Nikolai Lugansky for Rachmaninov


----------



## vamei

Arthur Rubinstein


----------



## Guest

For me, it's probably Nicolas Hodges.


----------



## Josquin13

I think of favorite pianists in relation to various composers & their specific works. Since, to a large extent, as you'll see, it's a different list of favorites for each composer, though not exclusively so. Those pianists that tend to overlap on my lists are probably my favorites, overall (*=special favorites in each repertory). I've also tried to provide You Tube links for some of my more obscure (or less mainstream) choices:

1. Baroque era (on piano):

D. Scarlatti--Dubravka Tomsic*(



), Vladimir Horowitz*, Ivo Pogorelich*, Virginia Black*, Christian Zacharias.

J.S. Bach--Dubravka Tomsic* (



), Virginia Black (6 Partitas*), Andrea Bacchetti (French Suites on Sony*), Edward Aldwell* (



), Ivo Janssen* (



), David Fray*, Ivo Pogorelich (English Suites*), Samuel Feinberg* (



), Murray Perahia, Vladimir Feltsman, Valery Afanassiev (WTC Books 1 & 2*: 



), Alicia de Larrocha, Glenn Gould (esp. his Bach recordings from the late 1970s & early 80s), Tatiana Nikolayeva, Sviatoslav Richter, Emil Gilels, Andre Gavrilov, Konstantin Lifshitz (esp. on Denon), Maria-Joao Pires, Rosalyn Tureck (I've liked some of her Bach, but not all of it), Mieczyslaw Horszowski, Dinu Lipatti, & Maria Tipo.

2. Classical era:

Beethoven Piano Sonatas--Artur Schnabel, Edwin Fischer, Rudolf Serkin*, Annie Fischer, Emil Gilels*, Sviatoslav Richter*, Arturo Benedetti Michelangeli*, Youra Guller*, Mieczyslaw Horszowski (esp. in the early sonatas*), Bruno-Leonardo Gelber, Ivo Pogorelich (Op. 111*, and I'd like to hear his new Beethoven recording), Solomon*, Wilhelm Kempff (esp. mono, pre-war recordings*), Alfred Brendel, Glenn Gould (I think GG is brilliant in some of the sonatas, such as the "The Tempest":



, but not all of them), Zoltan Kocsis, Igor Levit, Penelope Crawford (period), and Ronald Brautigam (period).

Beethoven Piano Concertos 1-5--Claudio Arrau*, Edwin Fischer*, Rudolf Serkin* (esp. with Kubelik), Artur Schnabel (esp. in the 3rd concerto*), Emil Gilels (4th concerto, with Ludwig*), Sviatoslav Richter*, Annie Fischer (3rd concerto, with Fricsay*), Maurizio Pollini (1st concerto, with Jochum*), Bruno-Leonardo Gelber (esp. in the 2nd concerto, with Tennstedt), Alfred Brendel (esp. in 1 & 2, with Haitink*), Andras Schiff (with Haitink in Dresden), Arturo Benedetti Michelangeli (esp. the 1st concerto*, with Giulini), and Steven Lubin* (period, with Hogwood).

Mozart Piano Sonatas: Mieczyslaw Horszowski*, Alicia De Larrocha* (Decca & RCA), Maria-Joao Pires* (esp. on Denon), Elizabeth Rich*, Krystian Zimmerman*, Alfred Brendel,, Wilhelm Kempff, Christian Zacharias (EMI), Malcolm Bilson* (period), Krystian Bezuidenhout (period), and Jos van Immerseel (period).

Mozart Piano Concertos: Ditto the above list, and add Clara Haskil*, Rudolf Serkin* (on Sony), Ivan Moravec, Geza Anda, Murray Perahia, Edwin Fischer, Zoltan Kocsis*, Deszo Ranki, and on a period piano, Daniel Isoir*.

Haydn Piano Sonatas: Alfred Brendel*, Glenn Gould*, Andras Schiff*, Ivo Pogorelich*, Nadia Reisenberg*, Deszo Ranki, Zoltan Kocsis, Sviatoslav Richter, Fazil Say, Christine Schornsheim* (period), and Malcolm Bilson*(period).

3. Romantic era:

Schubert solo piano music: Artur Schnabel*, Edwin Fischer*, Sviatoslav Richter*, Alfred Brendel (esp. first Philips recordings*), Maria-Joao Pires*, Radu Lupu, Valery Afanssiev (



), Michel Dalberto, Vladimir Ashkenazy, Imogen Cooper (her Ottavo series, "The Last Six Years"), and Paul Badura-Skoda (on period & modern pianos).

Chopin solo piano music: Halina Czerny-Stefanka (



), Claudio Arrau (Nocturnes*), Samson François, Ivan Moravec, Maryla Jonas (



), Maria-Joao Pires, Dubravka Tomsic (



), Vladimir Ashkenazy, Tamas Vasary, Roland Pontinen, Mieczylaw Horszowski, Stefan Askanase, Moriz Rosenthal, Guiomar Novaes, Witold Malcuzynski, Maria Tipo, and Dinu Lipatti.

Schumann solo piano music: Harold Bauer (Fantasiestücke*), Benno Moiseiwitsch*, Sviatoslav Richter*, Nelson Freire*, Clara Haskil*, Murray Perahia (esp. his Symphonic Etudes*), Claudio Arrau (esp. his Davidsbundlertanze* & Symphonic Etudes*), Vladimir Horowitz* (esp. his Kreisleriana* on Sony), Thierry de Brunhoff*, Deszo Ranki*, Annie Fischer, Geza Anda, Elisso Wirssaladze, Artur Rubinstein, Arturo Benedetti Michelangeli, Yves Nat, Youri Egorov, Vladimir Ashkenazy, Edith Picht-Axenfeld (



), and Sergio Fiorentino*.

Liszt solo piano music: Claudio Arrau, Alfred Brendel, Jorge Bolet, Nelson Freire, Sviatoslav Richter, & Lazar Berman. Historically, Vladimir de Pachmann, and the following Liszt students: Emil von Sauer, Alexander Siloti, Moriz Rosenthal, Frederic Lamond, Arthur de Greef, & Bernard Stavenhagen. More recently, I've liked Louis Lortie (his two early Chandos recordings are fantastic), Vladimir Ovchinnikov (Transcendental Etudes), Muza Rubackyte (Annees de Pelerinage), and Jerome Lowenthal (Annees de Pelerinage).

Brahms solo piano music: Arturo Benedetti Michelangeli (4 Ballades*), Sviatoslav Richter (esp. in Op. 119*: 



), Julius Katchen*, Dmitri Bashkirov*, Dmitri Alexeev, Emil Gilels, Rudolf Serkin, Radu Lupu, Edith Picht-Axenfeld (https://www.allmusic.com/album/edith-picht-axenfelds-last-piano-concert-mw0001846157), Nelson Freire, Glenn Gould, Valery Afanassiev, Ivo Pogorelich, and Ivo Janssen.

4. French Impressionism:

Debussy piano music (I'm a Debussy nut, so I've heard & liked a great many pianists in his music): Debussy himself (via piano rolls*) Magda Tagliaferro*, Marcel Ciampi*, Riccardo Viñes*, Marcelle Meyer*, Monique Haas*, Claudio Arrau* (the Heritage label remasters are the best), Jacques Rouvier*, Jacques Fevrier*, Arturo Benedetti Michelangeli (esp. his Images Bks. 1 & 2*), Samson François,, Michel Dalberto*, Michel Beroff (EMI & Denon*), Georges Pludermacher, Philippe Bianconi, Zoltan Kocsis*, Nelson Freire*, François Chaplin, Claude Helffer*, Livia Rev*, Philippe Cassard, Gianluca Cascioli, Yvonne Lefebure*, Noel Lee, Catharine Collard, Paul Jacobs (esp. his Preludes), Ivan Moravec, Walter Gieseking (esp. in the Suite Bergamasque*), Alain Planes, Florent Boffard (Etudes), Hakon Austbo, Kathryn Stott, Dino Ciani, and in the four hand music--Robert & Gaby Casadesus, the Kontarsky brothers, Cassard and Chaplin, and Noel Lee with either Werner Haas or Christian Ivaldi. (& at the moment, I'm getting to know the Debussy of Hans Henkemans...)

Ravel solo piano music: Ravel himself (via piano rolls*), Samson François*, Madeleine de Valmaléte* (



), Monique Haas (her earlier recordings are best, IMO*), Ivo Pogorelich*, Jacques Rouvier*, Jacques Fevrier, Walter Gieseking, Jean-Philippe Collard, Jean-Yves Thibaudet, Jean-Efflam Bavouzet, Anne Queffelec, Arturo Benedetti Michelangeli, Kathryn Stott, and Robert Casadesus.

Satie: Roland Pontinen, Reinbert de Leeuw (except for his 3 Gymnopedies, which I find overly slow), Pascal Roge, France Clidat, Anne Queffelec, and Aldo Ciccolini (his first EMI recordings made in the 1960s).

Faure: Germaine Thyssens-Valentin, Evelyn Crochet (



), Vlado Perlemutter, Jean-Philippe Collard, Samson François, Pascal Roge, and Jean-Claude Pennetier. (I've not heard Kathryn Stott in this music.)

5. 20th Century:

Prokofiev Piano Sonatas 1-9, etc.: Sviatoslav Richter*, Emil Gilels*, Lazar Berman, Ivo Pogorelich*, Ivo Janssen*, Matti Raekallio*, Andre Gavrilov*, Nikolai Petrov, Vladimir Ashkenazy, Anne-Marie McDermott, Barbara Nissman, Vladimir Horowitz, Maurizio Pollini, Glenn Gould, and for the more rarely recorded works, Boris Berman.

There's a lot to explore there, on You Tube, or elsewhere, if anyone's interested.


----------



## Gordontrek

In no particular order:
Dinu Lipatti
Maurizio Pollini
Mitsuko Uchida
Vladimir Horowitz
Marc Andre Hamelin
Martha Argerich
Daniel Barenboim
Rafael Orozco
Evgeny Kissin
Olga Kern
Arthur Rubinstein
Daniil Trifonov
Krystian Zimerman

A separate list for jazz pianists:
Fats Waller
Dick Hyman
Oscar Peterson
Art Tatum (floors me every time)

And another for pianists a lot of people like but I actually don't care for:
Glenn Gould- phenomenal Bach but average everything else.
Yuja Wang- mechanical and robotic; technical perfection (and quite pretty) but leaves me empty
Alfred Cortot- opposite of Wang: fine interpreter but sloppy playing, struggles badly with the more challenging repertoire.


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Favourite pianists? Depends on the music, though I will listen to Gilels playing almost anything.

One pianist who gets too little acknowledgement, I think, is Brigitte Engerer. Her Chopin Nocturnes are a joy:





And Martino Tirimo is under-rated as a Debussy interpreter.


----------



## Roger Knox

Great lists! I'd add Angela Hewitt (Baroque), Janina Fialkowska (Chopin), Denis Matsuev (virtuoso), Yvonne Loriod (Messiaen), Ursula Oppens (20th century)


----------



## les24preludes

shirime said:


> For me, it's probably Nicolas Hodges.


Wow - a familiar name. I used to have the odd meal with him in London and visited him in Stuttgart. Lovely guy and always very busy with work and commissions. Extremely well connected and very clever. Very good company.


----------



## les24preludes

Argerich
Cortot
De Larrocha
Feinberg
E.Fischer
S.Francois
Friedman
Gieseking
Gould
Hess
Horowitz
Horszowski
P.Jacobs
Kempff
Koczalski
Michelangeli
Moiseiwitsch
Petri
Pogorelich
Prokofiev
Rachmaninov
Richter 
Rubinstein
Sofronitsky
Solomon


----------



## Mandryka

Has anyone heard the new Pogorelich Beethoven? I haven’t.


----------



## Josquin13

Unfortunately, it's only available as digital content on idagio.com, which hasn't yet launched in Canada, Japan, China, and the USA--though it was recorded in late 2016. You can get it in London, however. The playing sounds very good from this clip on You Tube:






I listened to Pogorelich's DG Op. 111 weeks back, as I hadn't heard it in a while, and thought it was brilliant. He has a very special understanding of how mercurial Beethoven's music is. I also listened to his Bach English Suites 2 & 3 and Haydn Piano Sonatas last week, and again thought his playing was totally brilliant. It would be so great to see him return to that kind of form and begin making more recordings again. I hope he's done so with this new Beethoven recording. It sounds like it.

If you hear the whole recording on idagio, please let me know what you think of it.


----------



## endelbendel

Lipatti, Perlemuter, Gilels, Bolet.


----------



## Oskaar

TwoFlutesOneTrumpet said:


> Lang Lang is not


I find Lang Lang a bit polished and arrogant.. In playing, not as a person..


----------



## Oskaar

I find Afanassiev very good, both in modern and more classical reportoar.


----------



## johnlewisgrant

hpowders said:


> I would have to add Sviatoslav Richter for his amazing performances of Schumann and Prokofiev. His Beethoven is very fine too.


I'm 65, and I've been listening to classical since I was born, because it was all my parents listened to, and because they were not bad amateur musicians, themselves.

I want to put Richter at the top, while confessing that I actually don't much like many of his recordings.

Why at the top, then? Depth, breadth, and technique, and in that order.

Of particular note (for me) his second Bachs WTK 1; his Rachmaninoff's Preludes and Piano Concertos 1 and 2; his Shostakovitch Preludes and Fugues (selected); his Beethoven Piano Sonatas; his Schubert Piano Sonatas; and his Prokofiev Sonatas.

I like less much of his Chopin, his Mozart, and his horrible use of the sustaining pedal in his later Bach recordings. Still, the early recordings, prior to the 80s, are profound. I don't think his WTK 1, or the Schubert Sonatas he has recorded, have yet been equalled. I admit, of course, that the Bach is, by current standards, hopelessly romantic. But Barenboim has bested him in that department; so nothing to be ashamed of!


----------



## Dimace

1. Jorge Bolet (everything he has played)

2. Van Cliburn (everything)

3. Tatiana Nikolayeva (Russian piano compositions)

4. Brigitte Engerer (Chopin & Liszt)

5. Howard Shelley (Rachmaninov)

6. M. O' Rourke (Field & Chopin)

7. Garrick Ohlsson (Chopin)

8. Andras Schiff (everything and mostly Bach)

9. Francesco Nicolosi (Thalberg & Liszt)

10. Ignacy Jan Paderewsky (Liszt)

11. Ruth Laredo (Scriabin)

12. D. Barenboim (Beethoven)

13. Ingrid Haebler (Schubert)

14. C. Katsaris (Chopin)

15. Georges Cziffra (Liszt)

16. Claudio Arrau (everything)

17. Earl Wild (everything)

18. Raymont Lewenthal (everything)

19. Emil Gilels (everything but Beethoven)

20. S. Richter (everything and mostly Liszt)

21. Shura Cherkassky (everything)

22. Dimitris Sgouros (Brahms)

23. John Ogdon (everything)

24. Steven Mayer (Liszt)

25. Jorge Luis Pratts (everything)

_Note: The numbers 1 to 25 mean nothing. I love equally and for a reason all the pianists above._


----------



## Pat Fairlea

johnlewisgrant said:


> I'm 65, and I've been listening to classical since I was born, because it was all my parents listened to, and because they were not bad amateur musicians, themselves.
> 
> I want to put Richter at the top, while confessing that I actually don't much like many of his recordings.
> 
> Why at the top, then? Depth, breadth, and technique, and in that order.
> 
> Of particular note (for me) his second Bachs WTK 1; his Rachmaninoff's Preludes and Piano Concertos 1 and 2; his Shostakovitch Preludes and Fugues (selected); his Beethoven Piano Sonatas; his Schubert Piano Sonatas; and his Prokofiev Sonatas.
> 
> I like less much of his Chopin, his Mozart, and his horrible use of the sustaining pedal in his later Bach recordings. Still, the early recordings, prior to the 80s, are profound. I don't think his WTK 1, or the Schubert Sonatas he has recorded, have yet been equalled. I admit, of course, that the Bach is, by current standards, hopelessly romantic. But Barenboim has bested him in that department; so nothing to be ashamed of!


It took me a lot of time to come around to Richter, too, and I wouldn't rate everything he recorded. But I think he set down the finest recorded interpretation of Greig's Piano Concerto:






His Rachmaninoff Preludes and Etudes are wonderful, but he sounds laboured in the 2nd Piano Concerto.


----------



## vsm

Horowitz is probably my favorite, and yes, most of the ones suggested above.

Andre' Previn is also a great pianist often forgotten!


----------



## Rogerx

So many, not sure in what order though.


----------



## joen_cph

Another 30, in no particular order:

Gould (selectively)
Richter (selectively)
Yudina (all)
Gilels (selectively)
Horowitz (pretty much all)

Argerich (all)
Moriz Rosenthal
Rubinstein (selectively)
Korstick (selectively)
Kuerti (selectively)

Sofronitsky (pretty much all)
Ponti (!)
Kocsis (selectively)
Hungerford
Samuil Feinberg (pretty much all)

Simon Barrere
Pogorelich (selectively)
Zimerman (selectively)
Michelangeli (selectively)
Ugorski (Schumann

Ashkenazy (selectively)
Y. Loriod (Mozart, Beethoven, Messiaen)
Igor Zhukov (very selectively)
Brendel (very selectively)
Cziffra (very selectively)

De Leeuw (Satie, Liszt)
Anton Batagov (Messiaen)
Vladimir Krainev (very selectively)
Postnikova (Janacek)
Beveridge Webster (selectively)


----------



## MarcoLusius

Richter (everything and mostly Rachmaninoff)!


----------



## JellyS2

I'm not very familiar with specific pianists, but I love Valentina Lisitsa, especially her Rachmaninoff and Liszt.


----------



## flamencosketches

Subject to change, but: Argerich, Gould, Schnabel, Schiff, Pogorelich, Rubinstein, Uchida, Samson François, Moravec, Sofronitsky, and I have to admit Richter is creeping up in there despite the thread I made recently talking about how I didn't get his playing (still don't for a lot of it, but his Well Tempered Clavier is beautiful). Piano has quickly leapt up to among my favorite instruments, and there's so many great players.


----------



## BenG

SIR ANDRAS SCHIFF - Consistently high quality performances of all of Bach's WTC books 1 and 2, Goldberg variations, French and English suites, Partitas, All of Beethoven's sonatas, All of Mozart's sonatas, Lots of Schubert, Lots of Chopin, Lots of Bartok.
He has a very natural and beautiful singing tone.


----------



## Geoff48

My all time favourite was Solomon. No particular reason why. Other pianists were more virtuosic and had a wider repertoire but somehow Solomon made everything seem correct. I love his Chopin and regret that he only recorded a few works by him. Surprisingly there doesn’t seem to be many broadcasts or live performances saved for posterity. Then his Mozart flows beautifully and his Beethoven concertos with Menges and Cluytens just seem right. There is also a wonderful Moonlight Sonata with a very slow first movement. Once heard, never forgotten His Brahms concertos are not showy but have a cumulative effect always revealing something new on each rehearing. And his late Grieg and Schumann concertos, recorded just before his career ending stroke, are as good as any. 
There is a very good Emi Icon set which doesn’t include any Chopin and has some poor remastering particularly of the 2nd Brahms Concerto. Then Membran has a 10 cd collection which sounds okay and includes a cd of Chopin. Both sets have a Mozart concerto, 2 Beethoven concertos, a Brahms concerto and many over gems. Membran are also issuing all his Beethoven concertos and sonatas
All three sets can be obtained for a tenner or so each and as there isn’t too much overlap it’s woth buying them both. I gather that Hanssler/Profil have also issued an anthology which looks promising.


----------



## Rogerx

JellyS2 said:


> I'm not very familiar with specific pianists, but I love Valentina Lisitsa, especially her Rachmaninoff and Liszt.


For the looks or playing piano?


----------



## Bella33

*Petrus Wilhelmus Notermans*

I love this work, it gives me peace of mind. Journey of my Piano


----------



## Rogerx

Bella33 said:


> I love this work, it gives me peace of mind. Journey of my Piano


What did her recorded?


----------



## Guest

Horowitz, Richter, Berman, Gilels, Argerich, Arrau, Trifonov, Pogorelich, Scherbakov, Hamelin, Matsuev, Block, Lugansky, Grimaud, Lucchesini, Ogdon, Cziffra, Kissin, Gavrylyuk, Khozyainov, and Koroliov to name a few.


----------



## Animal the Drummer

A few? What would your many look like?


----------



## Skakner

Gould, Perahia, Schiff, Kempff, Pollini, Argerich, Gilels, Arrau, Zimerman.


----------



## Guest

Animal the Drummer said:


> A few? What would your many look like?


 I just realized I left off two: Pollini and Zimerman.


----------



## Animal the Drummer

Haha. Post of the day.


----------



## agustis

This is always changing but currently... 

Bach - Glenn Gould (Some Grigory Sokolov as well for some)
Schumann - Vladimir Ashkenazy, Sviatoslav Richter
Chopin - Vladimir Ashkenazy, Arthur Rubinstein
Rachmaninov - Evgeny Kissin, Vladimir Ashkenazy
Debussy - Arturo Michelangeli...For now
Ravel - Krystian Zimerman
Liszt - Evgeny Kissin
Beethoven - Alfred Brendel
Scarlatti - Vladimir Horowitz
Satie - Reinbert de Leeuw
Mozart - (I don't know? HELP!)
Brahms - (I don't know? HELP!)

I think I'll update this periodically with timestamps for my own edification.


----------



## Chatellerault

agustis said:


> Mozart - (I don't know? HELP!)


Mozart Piano Concertos: Brendel, Pires, Pollini...
Mozart Piano Sonatas I prefer on fortepianos (that is, the kind of instrument from his time), by Lubimov or Badura-Skoda


----------



## premont

Chatellerault said:


> Mozart Piano Concertos: Brendel, Pires, Pollini...
> Mozart Piano Sonatas I prefer on fortepianos (that is, the kind of instrument from his time), by Lubimov or Badura-Skoda


Yes, Mozart on Steinway is like a bull in a china shop.


----------



## Brazing

For me Mozart. But also love Chopin and Rachmaninov.
Also, from modern era Josef Hofmann


----------



## Highwayman

agustis said:


> Brahms - (I don't know? HELP!)


Concerti - Gilels, Serkin, Zimerman
Solo - Katchen, Lupu, Biret, Oppitz


----------



## mrravioli

Pierre-Laurent Aimard

I didn't even know him until I started exploring Messiaen's piano works recently, but what a god-sent gift it was. In addition to the contemporary works he recorded (which are my go to), I've yet to find a recording of him that I don't like. Also some of his interpretion of Bach's WTC (only Book I by now) are simply top-notch, seamlessly combining the lyricism of Richter with the contrapuntal clarity, all in very recorded modern sound. Definitely don't miss it if you haven't listened to it


----------



## verandai

Currently, my favourite pianist is Evgeny Kissin. I listened to many recordings of him and also went to one live concert in Munich (which was amazing)!


----------



## slrajneesh

I like Pamela Wedgewood for style of modern compositions


----------



## Doublestring

My seven favourite pianists in chronological order:


Artur Rubinstein
Vladimir Horowitz
Jorge Bolet
Martha Argerich
Maurizio Pollini
Anna Vinnitskaya
Khatia Buniatishvili


----------



## Rogerx

slrajneesh said:


> I like Pamela Wedgewood for style of modern compositions


Isn't she more composer?


----------



## Leo1277

Arrau - especially for Beethoven, Liszt, but I also really like his unusual but in my opinion extremely thoughtful way of doing Mozart sonatas, and his Schubert. Also just recently discovered a re-master of his 1940s Goldberg variations, just after he got to the US; superb, Glen Gould watch out!

Uchida - her Mozart is sublime, and I really like the concertos together with Jeffrey Tate


----------

